# Baby pics



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just thought I'd show you my baby pics. There are 4 from one pair and 2 from a whitefaced pair.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Baby Parrotlets*

Thought you might like to see my baby parrotlets.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

OMGOSH! Too adorable.. can I make some guesses here? As I'm still learning genetics, it's fun for me to try and figure out what they will be. My guess is.. a lutino, a pearl, two pieds and 2 white face babies!! Are those parrotlets Pacific Blues?? Absolute sweetness!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Just adorable i love babies lol !


----------



## Cockatielmom08 (Sep 26, 2008)

I love babies too, they are so adorable. nice close up pictures


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aww they are all adorable


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

AWWWW!!! They look like a nest of little baby dinosaurs! So cute! I bet they're a lot of work!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute and adorable


----------



## ShannonH1984 (Oct 23, 2011)

So cute, I want baby cockatiels.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

One is a cinnamon pearl girls. Mom is a grey and dad is a cinnamon pearl pied split to lutino. Lutino girl. and I think to pieds but am wondering if 1 will be pearl pied. Can't tell yet. Then I have 2 whitefaced cinnamon pieds. I also have 2 blue parrolets.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

They are just gorgeous! These 5 in my nest box are starting to make me nervous! lol This coming weekend we should start seeing new signs of life in there. We have never had more than two out of a clutch hatch, PLUS.. I still have the two six week olds that are feeding. With looking at an eight day difference between the oldest and newest eggs, we're going to have to keep a close eye on them. Gibbs and Hetty have gotten really good at parenting, but is still a lot to handle if they all hatch. Good luck on your babies! Such sweethearts!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*more pics*







More pics. They grow so fast.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Ya they do lol ! They are so cuteee ! My fav is lutino baby and baby number 3


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am handfeeding 6 cockatiels and 2 parrotlets. The green one in the pictures is Jewel and I just finished handfeeding her a few weeks ago. 






























I call these two my psycho babies. lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Baby number 1 looks like he is stuck up. lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O Debbie that pied baby (#4) is gorgeous!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Gorgeous baby birds! I love the lutino, is she also a pearl? The cinnamon pearl is gorgeous too


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Aww snugglebugs!! So darn cute! Lovin all the way!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful babies! My sister-in-law lives in Barrie....


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

They are so precious


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

If I could I'd keep them all. lol


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

They are all so cute!!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

THere so cute!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Had to show everyone this picture. I was feeding all the babies when the parrotlet climbed out of his container and right in with the cockatiels. Maybe he thinks he is a cocatiel. lol


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol thats to funny would not be hard to spot him in a crowd of tiels


----------

